# 2009 Edition of Our Christmas Donkeys



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 20, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Ruby and Gracie, and all of us ~ to all of you!!






And a Happy 2010!!


----------



## triplethorsefarm (Dec 21, 2009)

That has got to be the most adorable Christmas picture I have seen yet. Absolutely precious! Thank you for sharing


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 21, 2009)

I dont usually look on this section but Im glad i did!! That picture is adorable. Merry Christmas to you, Ruby, Gracie and the rest of your family.


----------

